# California Zephyr



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Years ago (19 to be exact) my wife and I met on the California Zephyr while on a ski trip to Colorado. I'd like to model this train on my layout circa 1992. Anyone got any linky's that might be of interest????


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

google image is a good start


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Great link....thanks.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

The following is an excellent resource about the actual train:

http://calzephyr.railfan.net/


----------

